

Honduras to build land title registry using Bitcoin technology - rmason
https://uk.news.yahoo.com/honduras-build-land-title-registry-using-bitcoin-technology-162701917.html#LBlgefm

======
rmason
The story doesn't explain what they mean exactly by undocumented land. I am
hoping that it means Honduras is implementing Hernando de Soto style reforms.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hernando_de_Soto_Polar](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hernando_de_Soto_Polar)

